# Looking for a 9mm Range gun



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Im in the market for an inexpensive, reliable, 9mm that I can take to the range and not feel bad about running thousands of rounds through. I don't mind if I buy used or not. Here are a couple I am thinking about:

ruger p95 (cheap, not sure about reliable)
sig p226 (used)

I understand the terms reliable and cheap don't usually go hand in hand, but I'm sure there are people that have good stories about inexpensive firearms. No glocks for me, they are great and proven reliable but my hand doesnt fit the gun very well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dino (Nov 19, 2011)

*1911 9mm*

Have you considered a 1911 chambered for 9mm?
You can pick up a RIA 1911 in 9mm for about the same price as the other pistols you mentioned.

I don't have a RIA but I do have a SA in 9mm and it's been a great range gun.
VERY accurate too!


----------



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Dino,

I actually have a sig 1911 .45 and love the gun. I have heard people talking about the browning high power but i think those are a bit expensive (700+) range. I love sigs and i was thinking now about the sig pro 2022. ANy thoughts?


----------



## Dino (Nov 19, 2011)

TLplinker said:


> Hey Dino,
> 
> I actually have a sig 1911 .45 and love the gun. I have heard people talking about the browning high power but i think those are a bit expensive (700+) range. I love sigs and i was thinking now about the sig pro 2022. ANy thoughts?


If you love your Sig 1911 .45, you would REALLY love a 1911 chambered in 9mm.
It's a LOT of fun to shoot!

Another one for consideration might be the Ruger SR9.
Sorry, I don't know much about the Sig Pro 2022.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I just got rid of my SR9 to get a CZ75 (Sp-01 phantom). The SR9 was a great gun and super reliable. I also have a Sig 1911 and after shooting that and seeing how accurate they are I just wasn't satisfied with the performance of the SR9. The SR9 just couldn't run close to the accuracy of the Sig so I couldn't bring myself to shoot it much anymore. The CZ is proving to me that I did the right thing. I'm VERY happy with it!!!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The CZ-75 is a great, accurate 9mm. I have one with the Kadet .22 conversion kit that I mostly use to teach the basics to friends or family that know nothing at all about shooting handguns. The .22 allows for a lot of cheap practice, and the transition into 9mm always goes well. Everyone I've ever taught with it ended up with a pleasant experience and confidence in their ability to hit targets.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

You should check out the FNP-9mm with USG, or the FNX-9mm, made in the USA and are awesome weapons, made in the same plant in SC that makes the SAW for the Army. I have the FNP-FN 9mm in Flat Dark Earth and man, is it beautiful and accurate. It's 17 plus 1 capacity, comes with nice hardcase and THREE magazines, lifetime warranty and different sized backstraps. I've owned a lot of 9mms' but this is by far my favorite, and is a fine weapon. Here's a picture off of the web; i don't know anything about this company, but that price is a 100 bucks less than I paid. 
http://snapshotsgunshop.com/sale_FNP9FDE.html


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I got a 1990 vintage West German P226 for $480.00. It has some holster wear, but I just consider that personality. A truly fine 9mm for the range or HD.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig SP2022 9mm will fit your needs perfectly, they are accurate and reliable shooters, inexpensive (365-400) lifetime warranty and considered by us owners as the "best kept secret in firearms" loved the 9mm so much I went out and bought a .40.......best of all its a Sig........JJ


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

Get a Glock


----------



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

Bisley: I love the way the cz 75 fit in my hand and I have heard great things about them. Last i looked it was about $570 and was trying to hit the $400 range.

MikeyMike: Thanks for the heads up on that one. Although it's nice you can fit 18 rounds in the gun (17+1), its trivial to mean because Im in California haha. I do like the gun though, and the price is right in my range. Do you know if they sell the fnx-9 with a 10 round mag? havent been able to find it.

chessail77: I consider myself a Sig guy and only recently found out about the sp2022. It looks like you are right about the best kept secret! And I dont think i have to ask about the reliability because after all, its a sig! And for the price it seems like there is no wrong!!! Im heavily leaning towards that gun, but i want to check into the fn series. Ive always been intrigued by them. I have never shot one before, or handled for that matter.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You said "inexpensive" gun.

My advice is to buy a "used" high quality brand gun - before you buy a "new" inexpensive brand.

Sig Sauer
Beretta
Ruger
CZ
S&W M&P line

Lot's of high quality guns out there.

:smt1099


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

There are a lot of options if you are looking for a good 9mm range gun. Below are some examples:

Sig Sauer SP2022 (new)
CZ-75 (used)
EAA Witness (new or used)
S&W 5906 (used over at CDNN)
Ruger P95 (new)
Ruger P89 (used)
Rock Island Armory (RIA) 1911A-1 in 9mm (new)
FN FNP (used or new over at CDNN)
Taurus PT-92 (used)

Basically, you would like a full-sized 9mm. The heavier the pistol, the less felt recoil which is good for a range gun. That is why I would personally stick to an all-steel framed 9mm. Finding a used Sig P226 for less than $400 and is in decent condition is going to be difficult.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Check out J&G Sales, they often have quality used handguns, usually police trade in, and the like quite regularly for great prices. For example, lately they have had G22's, in VGC with Night sites for about $370. I know that's 40S&W, but for the price, you might consider it. Go to your newstand and pick up the latest copy of Shotgun News, there is an ad running now for S&W 5906's 
(9mm) in exc cond for $299. I am buying one myself, just because of the price, and because it is probably one of the best 9mm semi autos ever made.
Yep, the FN's do come California compliant. The FNP is the older model, the FNX is the latest, and now they have their FNS line, which is hammerless with a polymer frame. I have the FNP in 9, .40 & .45 - they are my favorite pistols, and I have many. Plus they are American made. I would also point you toward the S&W M&P series ... I have one in .45 and absolutely love it. Here's a thought for you ... buy one of those used Glock 22's in .40 S&W and then buy a Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel and a G19 9mm magazine; change out the barrel and whammo! ... you can now fire 9mm out of that G22 ... that conversion barrel will cost you $99 bucks, the mag will cost about 25 bucks ... so if you buy a used G22 at jg sales; you now have a Glock, with night sights, in .40S&W, and in 2 minutes it takes to swap the barrel, a 9mm... that's what, maybe $520 bucks total and you have basically two Glock handguns ... in the most popular and readily available calibers ...something to think about...


----------



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey MikeyMike, I hadn't heard of the 5906 S&W but when i saw it online and in some youtube videos I love the gun! Its so hard to find one thats california compliant though. All of them come with the high cap mags. In the shotgun news magazine, are you able to purchase them without magazines if they come with the High caps?


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

lemme dig up a copy I have laid around here somewhere... I'll be right back... here's one for you at J&G Sales, it's a Walther P1 9mm semi auto, used by the West German Police, 8+1 capacity, $369 **** I'm sure you can call and place the order for the 5906 and have them give you CA compliant mags; or, just not send the mags ... for 299, it's worth a shot!


----------



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot MikeyMike! I'll be giving them a call tomorrow to ask about the 5906. Did you see the Hk USP and the p226 DAK on cdnn? They have them used from $459. I know its a bit more than i want to spend but that sounds like a deal if i ever heard one ya think?


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just ordered a Springfield Armory XDm Comp pistol for that very purpose. I sprung for the 5.25 barrel with the fiber optic sight.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ TLplinker

It's hard to beat a Sig Sauer P226










I love mine.

:smt1099


----------

